

Ask HN: Who is hiring (entry level) - maxwin

This is not a post for companies looking for star hackers/ninjas who have years of working experience. This is also not a post for summer interns. This is a post for companies that are offering interesting and challenging entry level jobs to recent graduates.
======
mofey
no one? :(

------
dnsworks
Why do they have to be recent graduates?

~~~
tomh-
Recent graduates need opportunities to work together with the
"stars/ninja's/samurai's" so they can be the next "rockstar" programmers.

~~~
apsurd
I think he means why is it required that the person is a recent gradute. Your
cited reason would be no less valuable for a non-recent graduate or a has-
never graduated.

~~~
natemartin
Or for that matter someone that wants to change their career.

